

Robotic milling and classic masonry: Sean Collier Memorial - thanatosmin
http://architecture.mit.edu/project/sean-collier-memorial

======
jessaustin
That's beautiful. The only thing I could have done without would have been the
constellation lights set into the pavers. Those seem like a gimmick, and don't
really relate to the rest in a natural way.

------
akeck
There's something in my eye. It's making it hard to code ;-). What an
exquisite tribute!

